# What is this?



## Dug Jones (Aug 19, 2019)

The yard has been taking some hard hits this year. I've noticed a lot of patches of this grass growing in the front. It's handling the conditions better than everything I have planted. Plan on giving it a RU shower soon, and overseeding in Sept, but I'm curious what it is. Thanks.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like Nimblewill


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

I agree looks like nimble will.

People say tenacity works well on it, if you prefer that over RU


----------



## Dug Jones (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dug Jones (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for the advice I may go with tenacity on the side yard, but after kenneling some friends' dogs for most the summer the front already looks like I spot treated most the yard with RU.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

what is RU?


----------

